# Ford 3000 Power Steering Cylinders



## James2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

I need help soundguy are you out there? I bought a 1970 ford 3000, got it home drove it for a short time and snapped a power steering cylinder, bought another one and snapped the other one. bought another one and bent the shaft on the new one bought another one made sure the cylinders were all working right before I hooked up the front bushings. I'll be damned bent the shaft again.
Can the pump be bad or to much pressure being sent to the cylinders? How do I go about resolving this issue. I'm out several hundred dollars this is killing me!!!
I think I may of found the problem, the power steering fluid is milky, Do you think back pressure could cause the cylinders to bend?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Where did you get this unit? Perhaps talk to the seller as to what repairs were made. Maybe something was replaced with the wrong part. Sure sounds like a pressure relief problem to me, or the stop for the steering travel may have been altered and the ram is over extending and bending trying to over reach. With the bent cylinder on, can you see if it is contacting the tractor somewhere before it's totally extended?


----------



## James2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

It's not contacting anything, I think it is the pressure relief valve, I had pressure in the pump when I opened it and fluid was pushed out. I bought a gasket rebuild kit but have a question. The kit is all O-rings and 2 seals. But the pump has a couple u-shaped O-rings. That are not in the kit! Is it the wrong kit or am I to shape the O-ring in the grove to create the u-shape?


----------



## Country9344 (Apr 11, 2021)

you shape the oring,orange, check valve in pump is stuck.


----------



## owen lightfoot (12 mo ago)

James2014 said:


> I need help soundguy are you out there? I bought a 1970 ford 3000, got it home drove it for a short time and snapped a power steering cylinder, bought another one and snapped the other one. bought another one and bent the shaft on the new one bought another one made sure the cylinders were all working right before I hooked up the front bushings. I'll be damned bent the shaft again.
> Can the pump be bad or to much pressure being sent to the cylinders? How do I go about resolving this issue. I'm out several hundred dollars this is killing me!!!
> I think I may of found the problem, the power steering fluid is milky, Do you think back pressure could cause the cylinders to bend?


----------



## owen lightfoot (12 mo ago)

hi james i was just wondering if you can tell me where you bought these power steering cylinders from please because i am currently struggling to find the steering rams.


----------



## owen lightfoot (12 mo ago)

James2014 said:


> I need help soundguy are you out there? I bought a 1970 ford 3000, got it home drove it for a short time and snapped a power steering cylinder, bought another one and snapped the other one. bought another one and bent the shaft on the new one bought another one made sure the cylinders were all working right before I hooked up the front bushings. I'll be damned bent the shaft again.
> Can the pump be bad or to much pressure being sent to the cylinders? How do I go about resolving this issue. I'm out several hundred dollars this is killing me!!!
> I think I may of found the problem, the power steering fluid is milky, Do you think back pressure could cause the cylinders to bend?


 i dont suppose you could tell me where you bought theses power steering ram from could you please


----------

